# what the heck GR PLAN # 93



## degill2 (Jun 7, 2009)

Did I not Read in the August issue of Garden Railways that the Creamery car plans were free from june 20th to september 8th then it was subscriber only ? well they emailed me theier electronic news letter and as i tried to download this plan i get "must be a subscriber " Well surley i subscribed at one point for them to send me a electronic news letter wether i want it or not so why cant i acess this plan . it says in the issue its open to all till september . Any sugestions ? i did get them to send me my forgoten password but no luck . do i have to send them a letter complaining shoddy service ? yours annoyed


----------



## Semper Vaporo (Jan 2, 2008)

You have to be a Magazine subscriber. The Garden Railways magazine.


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

There's that or you could just ask what is going on and leave the 'shoddy service' out of it. Might already have an answer had you done that first, let them have a chance before venting in public


----------



## Snoq Pass (Jan 2, 2008)

Service like that is why I dropped my subscription with Garden Railways. About Plan #93, last I remember is you have to log onto their site as a member inorder to get the plans. But that was six or so months ago...


----------



## SteveC (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By degill2 on 10 Jul 2009 09:35 PM 
Did I not Read in the August issue of Garden Railways that the Creamery car plans were free from June 20th to September 8th then it was subscriber only? Well they emailed me their electronic news letter and as i tried to download this plan I get "must be a subscriber " Well surely I subscribed at one point for them to send me a electronic news letter Werther I want it or not so why cant I access this plan. It says in the issue its open to all till September. Any suggestions? I did get them to send me my forgotten password but no luck. Do I have to send them a letter complaining shoddy service?


Yours Annoyed 
I just went to Trains.com and registered as an on-line member of their web site (i.e. did not subscribe to any magazine) and the 1:22.5 Creamery Car Plan Set #93 was right there available as a PDF file for download. So as far as I can see things are working as advertised.

You might try Logging In again, or maybe try modifying the existing on-line account information, or create a new user registration.


----------



## Semper Vaporo (Jan 2, 2008)

Interesting... I was a subscriber and a long time registered user of the Trains forums, but when my subscription ran out I could no longer access the "Subscriber only" content on their site.


----------



## peter bunce (Dec 29, 2007)

Hi, 

The creamery car plans are free - thay are downloadable, in PDF format, from the site, and you do not have to be a subscriber. Registered yes (just fill in the boxes), then go to free plan at the following link - 

http://www.trains.com/grw/default.aspx?c=ss&id=93 

that shows all the plans available, which are just two, the earlier one are 'subscriber only' however; they stay free for about a month I think.

The free PDF plans are found via 'subscriber extras' but that is wrong I can get to it as a 'newsletter' recipient, not a subscriber - I get the magazine from a local newsagent in England.


----------



## degill2 (Jun 7, 2009)

the link peter bunce gave works but maybe its my laptop or news leter thats screwy with the electronic news letter had no problems before . guess ill email customerservice when i get home (cabin so using local libery half hour ) Its just that its crazy that the mag says one thing and web site says another .just looked at the mag and what my complaint erlier post is correct . according to the mag plan #93 free from june 20th-september 8th then subscribers only . well i guess ill have to email customer support then and notify them of a problem . annoyed


----------



## Semper Vaporo (Jan 2, 2008)

Interesting. I may have to look into this myself. 

I had assumed that when my subscription to the paper magazines ran out that that was the cause of the "Subscriber only" links no longer working from either the Trains or the Classic Trains newsletters they continued to send. I even unsubscribed to them because they became just large lists of links to "Subscriber Only" stuff and that was just a taunt of: "Look what you can't have!". 

Of course, I also gave on on reading the Trains forums because I cannot post there anymore (post goes through but my typed text dissappears so the post is always empty).


----------



## Scottychaos (Jan 2, 2008)

I have *never* subscribed to GR, or Trains, or any magazine in the family.. 
(I often buy them however..just not by subscription) 
but I did register for the trains.com discussion forums.. 
and if im logged in, I can access the .pdf plans on the website.. 

tried it just now..plan set #93 opens fine. 
never been a subscriber to the magazine.. 

I think there are two different types of "subscription" being confused in this thread.. 
being an actual subscriber to the magazine.. 
and "subscribing" to the forum..by sighing up with a username and password and all that.. 
I think "real" subscribers, to the magazine, have unlimited access to the on-line plans.. 
non-subscribers to the magazine, but who are "logged into trains.com" only have access for a limited time. 

as a non-subscriber to the magazine, I can only open the last two plans..#92 and #93..
I can see plans 71-91 listed, I can see what they are, but they have a GR+ icon next to them..

when I try to click on one I get:

SUBSCRIBER ONLY CONTENT 

This article is only available to Garden Railways magazine subscribers.


Scot


----------



## Spule 4 (Jan 2, 2008)

SUBSCRIBER ONLY CONTENT 

This article is only available to Garden Railways magazine subscribers. 


Never understood that. 

If I paid for the mag, why not put it in print to begin with?


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

I liked the plans, when they were in the magazine, but the downloaded ones really suck, being so many pages/etc.....


----------



## Les (Feb 11, 2008)

I never understood why they didn't offer those plans at a price and sell 'em to whoever wants one. Or maybe they do and I never figured that out. A strong possibility, because I'm of the mindset that if a site has something for sale, they make it obviously easy to buy it. Not a popular concept with the few train stores I've looked into, howsumever.


----------



## Spule 4 (Jan 2, 2008)

Marc sells the printed plans on his website, Sidestreet Bannerworks.


----------



## Paradise (Jan 9, 2008)

The only way to survive is to not subscribe. 

I live in a dynamic world and will commit at my own will and conveniance. 
I do buy GR mag, nearly every copy but at my leasure and acceptance. 
I have no gripes with them but NO I won't subscribe. 
The best option in life is to have choice. 
Being part of a consumerist society myself, it is all about choice. 
The corporate mentality is to make us subscribe to them - ultimatly so I have less choice myself. 
They trade in disfunction. They have no loyalty for me as I have none for them. 
I demonstrated the principal today when I walked off with large bank cheque away from my blank because they were dictating to me, the custommer as if I had no choice = WRONG ! 
And as it usually happens with good karma, the first bank I came accross 100 feet up the road had a 'Today Only' deal on term depost investments and I won $1000's more if I hadn't done so. 
All because I walked away from the manipulators who spend more effort getting new custommers rather than look after the ones they have. 

Choice - My weapon aganst mass dissfunction ! 

P.S I do look forward to the next magazine. 

Andrew


----------



## Les (Feb 11, 2008)

Posted By Paradise on 16 Jul 2009 04:14 AM 
The only way to survive is to not subscribe. 

I live in a dynamic world and will commit at my own will and conveniance.
/// You're young, aren't you?







Ever notice taxes & regulations? 


I do buy GR mag, nearly every copy but at my leasure and acceptance.

/// Good for you,more people should be of that mindset. But be advised, talking down GR around here will get you negative attention, no matter how benign your attitude toward them.


I have no gripes with them but NO I won't subscribe. 
The best option in life is to have choice.

/// You'd be shocked at how your range of choices have narrowed in my lifetime. For example: I grew up in the country. On deer seaon in the '50s, kids down to the sixth grade climbed onto the school bus carrying every conceivable form of deer rifle from standard-issue captured military rifles to shaky old singleshot 12 gauges. Try that on a schoobus today. Then try getting an excused absence for deer hunting, as once was the case.


Being part of a consumerist society myself, it is all about choice.

///Heh, heh. Uh-huh. GM, Chrysler, just got a few choices handed to them, didn't they? Are you aware of shell companies, or holding companies?

The corporate mentality is to make us subscribe to them - ultimatly so I have less choice myself.

/// What else are you going to do, make stuff you want yourself? If you think there are choices out there, why are there so few alternate sources? While you might move your money from one bank to another, what makes you think they're not financially interconnected on some level?


They trade in disfunction. They have no loyalty for me as I have none for them.

/// Okay, so long as you're single, that'll work and go a long way. Get married, have a kid, spend all your worthwhile energy supporting same, and you're a hostage to the system.

I demonstrated the principal today when I walked off with large bank cheque away from my blank because they were dictating to me, the custommer as if I had no choice = WRONG !

/// Could be you're rich and above it all, then. The rich dictate, the rest of us listen.

And as it usually happens with good karma, the first bank I came accross 100 feet up the road had a 'Today Only' deal on term depost investments and I won $1000's more if I hadn't done so.

/// What good fortune 'karma' can bring! You do realize that's a pagan concept, don't you?


All because I walked away from the manipulators who spend more effort getting new custommers rather than look after the ones they have. 

/// 'Manupulators' = people who don't serve you as you wish?

Choice - My weapon aganst mass dissfunction !

/// You have no 'weapon against mass dysfunction', You essentially have nothing to rely upon--except a highly developed society in which you have the freedom to throw around empty words.

P.S I do look forward to the next magazine.

/// I never buy the thing anymore, myself. Might I, as a 'manipulator' of the 'secondary economy' offer to sell you two year's worth at a mere pittance of the original cost? You pay shipping, and there is no refund. If disappointed, you may feel free to take your future business elsewhere.

Les









Andrew


----------



## Ray Dunakin (Jan 6, 2008)

Would that be "Plan 93 From Outer Space"?


----------



## Les (Feb 11, 2008)

Posted By Ray Dunakin on 16 Jul 2009 03:19 PM 
Would that be "Plan 93 From Outer Space"?  




I was pretty disappointed to learn that downloading those plans result in many sheets of paper. Also shows how little mental energy I spend on my computer and peripherials. Can you buy 'em and have 'em mailed to you in large sheets? From Bannerworks?

Someday, I'll sink to using a plan.







I'm afraid.

Les

Clogged sewers are gifts to old retired guys who need a reason for a few cool ones. Tequila straight by careful measure ain't too shabby, either.


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

I left one of my copies of GR Magazine in a resturant. I had not finished reading it. E mailed them and told them what I did. I said I was willing to pay for the replacement copy and the postage. The sent me a replacemtn copy FREE.


----------



## Les (Feb 11, 2008)

Posted By John J on 16 Jul 2009 04:04 PM 
I left one of my copies of GR Magazine in a resturant. I had not finished reading it. E mailed them and told them what I did. I said I was willing to pay for the replacement copy and the postage. The sent me a replacemtn copy FREE. 

The restaurant, or GR? I'm bettin' it was the restaurant... yuk, yuk, yuk









This might be a double post, I think I forgot to hit the icon to send, last time. But if I didn't ... life's that way, sometimes, y'know?

Les

Suvivor of a double-clogged sewer.

Also John, since you're a High Class guy in the Organization, how 'bout gettin' Shad to put in some more robust icons? If you can't do that, where can I swipe some off the internet w/o getting spammed for the rest of my life?


----------

